# favorite ways to cook spanish



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

so ive been catching alot of spanish lately and im curious whats everyones favorite way to cook them. i usually fry or broil them but im looking for new ways


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

I filet them and cut the center line out batter in zatarians southern style, fry and eat on po boy bun with tarter sauce and lettuce. Might try to go get some this weekend.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Broiled filet, skin on, meat side up, with a little oil rub, light seasoning like salt, pepper, parsley and garlic powder. Or to be a little more exotic, a fine sprinkling of crushed saffron goes well with the other spices and spanish. Saffron is powerful, so fine chopping it and sprinkling goes a long way.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Anyone ever canned it? Seems like that would be a great way?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Take Spanish, place in pin fish trap, wait 1/2 day, check trap removing live pinfish "leaving Spanish remnants in the trap for tomorrow" take pinfish to your local fishing hole, hook, cast out line, wait, get bite reel redfish, speck, grouper, snapper or other type of fish with any table fare qualitys whatsoever in, clean eat. The next day you have another load of pinfish...

Another decent use for a Spanish is to rig as a pitch bait for blue marlin.....


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

ive had people tell me to filet them, skin off, roll in mayo season with salt/pepper/garlic and fry.

I usually do as Mullet Hunter suggests.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I need o try these! They are all I catch outside of catfish lol


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Fillet and season with salt, pepper & fresh garlic on cherry wood plank. Grill fish for 20 mins per side while it sits on top of cherry plank (between grill and filet). Remove and let cool for 5 mins, throw the fish in the trash and enjoy your perfectly cooked cherry plank


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I love it when people who can't cook come into these threads talking about throw the fish out. It's rare on the internet where people will so obviously display that they suck at something. Some of the best chef's on the planet serve Spanish Mackerel. Instead of bashing the fish maybe you should shut up and learn from those that can cook it.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Also, if you don't suck and you learn to take care of the fish, spanish is very good smoked and also sushi and sashimi.


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

roll out sour cream and onion chips in plastic bag with rolling pin use as coating and bake in oven 350 for 10 to 14 min yummy. super crispy coating and flavor out of this world.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I also use for fish tacos. Just fillet,skin them, take the bloodline out. Put some olive oil in skillet and put some seasoning on fish. (I use a little of Cavendiers sp? Greek Seasoning.)


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Cut Spanish into 1-2 inch hunks. Chop an onion up. Coat both with mayo and place in casserole dish. Bake at 350 for 30 min. Take it out and cover in cheddar cheese and return to oven until cheese is bubbly. Don't knock it until you try it it's unreal good.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> Cut Spanish into 1-2 inch hunks. Chop an onion up. Coat both with mayo and place in casserole dish. Bake at 350 for 30 min. Take it out and cover in cheddar cheese and return to oven until cheese is bubbly. Don't knock it until you try it it's unreal good.


Again..... You could substitute a turd in that recipe and it would taste good, add bacon and it would even smell good.....


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Again..... You could substitute a turd in that recipe and it would taste good, add bacon and it would even smell good.....


Man I'm adding bacon next time that sounds awesome


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Here is a recipe I'd like to try: http://blogs.kqed.org/essentialpepin/2011/09/19/baked-mackerel-with-potatoes-and-onions/


----------



## CharlieT (Feb 13, 2012)

Spanish Alfredo:

Clean spanish & remove skin, bones, & red meat. Cut into 2 inch pieces & chill in fridge for 30 mins or so on paper towels.

Mix 2 cups seasoned bread crumbs with 1 cup of parmigiana cheese in large bowl.

Dredge the spanish pieces in the crumb mixture & place on a buttered baking tray and bake at 375 for 20-25 mins or until nicely browned.

Buy a jar of the Alfredo sauce at the store and heat till warm. 

Boil half a bag of egg noodles...place the cooked fish on the noodles and pour the sauce over it.

Very Tasty!!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Head and gut, cook whole in the oven with a little lemon juice and seasoning of your choice. Just cook them FRESH. They don't freeze well.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Ive never had a problem freezing spanish????
You are not talking about Whites are you?


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok, this is my own fish marinade(original recipe).
6oz water
6oz pinapple juice
6oz olive oil
2tsp garlic powder
1.5tsp black pepper(I prefer coarse ground)
.75tsp crused oregano leaves
1.5tsp salt
Mix all together and mix thoroughly. Take half and marinade fish at least four hours(I usually mix mine in the morning and let it marinade all day).

Drain marinde off fish. Put fish in oven safe glass oven wear. Pour rest of the unused marinade over fish. Then bake till done( time depends on thickness of filets). Remove from oven and enjoy.

If any of you try this let me know what you think. Everyone i've fixed this for loved it!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*I have had issues with spanish frozen*



Deeplines said:


> Ive never had a problem freezing spanish????
> You are not talking about Whites are you?


But never tried them whole, only fillets. They got mushy.
I may try doing whole ones, that should help.


----------



## yakitiyak (May 1, 2013)

*George*

Spray with olive oil, coat in salt, pepper and blackened mixture of your choice and cook on the George Foreman grill. All the oil drains out into the drip pan along with all the fishy taste. Even my wife loved it and she only eats Orange Roughy or Tilapia!


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't tell her Orange Roughy is commercial name for a slimehead.


----------

